# Starting Up Shirt Company With Redbubble



## thebudman (May 27, 2011)

Hey i have been designing shirts for a long time and have been using redbubble for a decent enough time to trust them and understand the way they work. I Have found a name for my future tshirt/clothing company and have been working on alot of designs but now im stuck and need your help for the rest.

I was going to make a website and connect it with redbubble and sell the items on redbubble to start out because i dont have enough info/reference/money to find a printer or shirt distributer. Would starting out selling on Redbubble be a good idea for someone who is new and a new brand like me and mine?

Also i know that copyrighting and licensing goes along with starting a shirt/clothing company so heres my next questions. Should i copyright the name before i start on redbubble (like how long does it take for someone to copyright a name or brand?)? And Do i need a license once i finally get a distributer and a printer and sell off my website and out of stores? (like what if its just online, do i need a license?)

I am sorry for so many questions. You can feel free to email me - [email protected] for anything else. I have so many ideas for this but i just dont know where to start other then designs and a name and/or redbubble


----------

